

Fatigue is entirely a mental phenomenon: Lectures for basketball coaches - kevinburke
http://kburke.org/kevin/lectures-for-basketball-coaches-fatigue-is-entirely-a-mental-phenomenon/

======
lsc
hah. I wonder if hiring a coach to shout at me, basketball-style, would allow
me to program longer?

~~~
kevinburke
I've thought about hiring a boss for weekly meetings next semester. If it
worked the better grades and reduced stress would totally be worth it.

